
Microsoft Releases Android to Windows Phone Porting Tool - apps-builder
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/06/microsoft-releases-android-to-windows-phone-porting-tool.php#.TfETSnXIdd4;hackernews
======
mitchellmckenna
Kind of a misleading title

